# Bone broth?



## AllAnimalsLover (Feb 14, 2016)

So my local pet food treat place that sells dog and cat treats that are all natural and from local farmers was selling bone broth from different animals (chicken, duck, etc.) and it listed all the benefits this would have for your dog. I was wondering if it would be good for my rats? Its high in protein, so i would only give them a little bit like once a week, but i thought they might benefit from it. If anyone knows please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

I'm not sure of any benefits it would have?

It would be great to give a sick dog/cat or even help to entice them to eat perhaps. But I don't see any reason to give it to a rat at all.


----------

